# Awesome arab freestyle..



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

The grey horse is AMAZING. That trot is MONEY!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Woah soo pretty!! is it just me or does the grey have a slight paddle. But again i have no idea about arabs..  i want the grey though i was gourgeous..♥


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

The gray appeared to be the only one that was flaunting his stuff & enjoying it..... the other appeared more scared than full of themselves like they should be lol

I love watching freestyle !!! I love watching my girls play!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

this makes me love arabians even more than I do already....theyre beautiful!! The grey looked like he was having so much fun.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I know! That grey KNEW he was being cheered for!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The grey had a Park trot going on. It wouldn't surprise me if he's a working Park horse.

None of the others were afraid, that's just typical Arabian show horse reaction to a crowd. They love the attention.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

At 1:11 it looks like he spooked at his tail. Very beautiful horses.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd kill to be that photographer in the arena! Gorgeous horses.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope the grey won- he or she was charming and strutting their stuff  I went to this show (but not this liberty) every year when I lived in AZ so last year was the first one I have missed  Went to an arabian show here in Colorado and saw about ten horses and that was it.... odd.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Omg, I love scottsdale! If I lived closer I'd go every year! 
But we have nationals in tulsa so it's just as well. I know I'll be watching every single class


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That grey is gorgeous! I love the tail, think how much prep goes into brushing that! lol


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha I know! I'm sure that thing is bagged 24/7!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_How do they judge this?_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

It is judged on the horse's movement, attitude, and use of the ring and how well the gaits are showcased.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Thanks...now I have to wipe drool off my keyboard! That grey would be amazing at pretty much anything you could train hiim for I think! 

Citrus, you live in Colorado too? I'm in the Denver area


----------

